# Que es mejor, un microfono de vhf o uhf ?



## yoelmauri (Jul 22, 2009)

Estoy por comprar un par de mirofonos para hacer karaoke en fiestas. Que me conviene mas (uhf o vhf) en cuanto a calidad de sonido y a interferencias? Saludoss


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 22, 2009)

Hace tiempo que usaba micros vhf y habia problemas de interferencia, cuando aparecieron los primeros uhf a precio "comprable" ya no hubo mucho este tipo de problemas.
Mas que la banda deberias buscar marca, por que hay diferencia entre un shure y uno de esos micros comerciales, los shure PG funcionan bien, no se tu presupuesto... pero entre mejor mas caro. 

Si lo pienso bien e visto cantantes que lanzan el microfono en los karaokes que por que andan borrachos... deberias comprar un micro barato que se pague en pocos eventos... eso creo... pero si lo piensas utilizar en un evento politico, o cantante, deberias comprar el mejor de los mejores... que completes claro... 

El 87 UR124 se oye mas natural que en persona...  
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Shure-U...strument-Microphone-System-270891-i1391735.gc


----------



## capitanp (Jul 22, 2009)

mas que no importa que sea vhf o uhf lo que importa es que tenga dos antenas y *True Diversity*  que impide los huecos que se forman en la transmidion por RF y sus rebotes





> *True Diversity-El relevo en diversidad*
> 
> 
> Cuando una portadora modulada de radio alcanza la antena de un receptor, este la decodifica y amplifica convenientemente, ofreciéndonos a su salida únicamente la señal moduladora, es decir, el audio. Debido a múltiples factores que influyen negativamente sobre dicha portadora, la señal que llega a la antena puede, entre otras cosas, acusar fenómenos de fading, drop-outs (atenuaciones), ruidos inducidos en la moduladora, etc. Sobre todo cuando el receptor, o bien el emisor (caso este último que es el que nos ocupa) se encuentra en movimiento; lo experimentarías hasta la saciedad cuando circulas en tu coche escuchando la radio.
> ...


----------



## tincho94 (Ago 30, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> mas que no importa que sea vhf o uhf lo que importa es que tenga dos antenas y *True Diversity*  que impide los huecos que se forman en la transmidion por RF y sus rebotes



Hola, estuve leyendo en varios lados, con respecto a UHF en argentina y las bandas que operan, y quería consultarte algo con respecto a interferencias y compatibilidad 

estaba pensando en comprar unos microfonos inalambricos UHF asi

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/Free...el-Handheld-Mic-System-Stage/32427152162.html

que el vendedor ofrece con distintas frecuencias 
619.15MHz y 682.45MHz, 777.50MHz y 780.70MHz, 823.75MHz y 830.35MHz, 863.65MHz y 864.80MHz y nose cual elegir

los micrófonos que he visto a la venta en mercadolibre, el rango de la mayoria esta entre los 400mhz a 900mhz, entonces esa publicación que te pase, calculo que no tendría problema alguno con esas opciones, 

mi duda en si era por ejemplo la "banda b28 de 700mhz por el 4g" si elegia un microfono con estas frecuencia 619.15MHz y 682.45MHz, 777.50MHz y 780.70MHz, yo se que hay una diferencia de 20mhz o 77mhz con respecto a la 700mhz de los celulares, pero capaz que hay algun otro transmisor/servicio por arriba de los 700mhz y justo me interfiera a mi equipo, osea que haya otros servicios que utilicen por arriba de los 700mhz o por debajo, y me vaya a interferir el receptor del equipo


es como que yo te diga "la radio comercial FM esta entre los 88 a 108mhz, bueno si el receptor de mi microfono recibe en 120mhz no voy a tener problema, no escuchare interferencias de otra cosa etc" 
pero yo leí y justo con ese rango de VHF encontré esta informacion "Entre los 108 y 136,975 MHz se encuentra la banda aérea usada en aviación" entonces se que NO tendría que comprar ese micrófono de 120mhz,.....

A esto que voy es que con las bandas UHF tengo poca información.

Lo que puedas ayudarme te lo agradecería un montón


----------



## smoke (Ago 31, 2017)

En algunos lugares de Argentina funciona la TDA entre 520/650MHz aproximadamente. Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 31, 2017)

Es gracioso yo he tenido mas problemas con UHF que con VHF , claro que hoy en día lasempresas que hacen microfonos de buena calidad optaron solo por el UHF


----------

